# Will I Miss My Mustang?



## bmw4de (Feb 19, 2004)

undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


----------



## Parker03GT (Feb 19, 2004)

Well well well. What a coincidence that I too start posting today? I'm in the same boat as you but not for a convertible. And yes, I'm sorry you have a pre-99. :thumbdwn: While the BMW does have an inline 6, it should do better for torque than a V6. There is no way you'll feel the power of a mustang in a bimmer unless you were to get an M3 I'd imagine. I'm sure some of the experts here will tell you so or otherwise. :dunno: Knowing that you have a mustang...I'd imagine you'll want to modify the bimmer when you get it for some more power. From what I've noticed so far is goooood luck. The aftermarket parts are very expensive for the HP you'll receive. The average gains seperately seem to be 5-7 HP as far as: exhaust, intake, CAI, etc. BTW, if you think your car rides bad, try adding a full front tubular suspension  It grips the road like mad but even the reflective road nipples feel like speedbumps. Good luck in the BMW world though, I hope to do the same soon. :bigpimp:


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, pros and cons.
The 330 is probably almost as fast as your 98, and the suspension and handling is worlds better. I used to own a 95GT and it was about as fast as my gf's 330 conv.
The newer (99 and up) Mustang GT's are quite a bit faster and their suspension is also improved. Still won't cut it compared to the 330 ofcourse. The 6 in the 330 is world-class.
You might want to consider upgrading the suspension on your 98. I did this with my 95 and the improvement was BIG. Check out the Bullit package they have. It's around 400 dollars and worth it.
Personally, I sold my 95GT , and got an 03 Cobra. Talk about power. Gf still has the 330 butnow wants to get an M3.. Ahwell, I'll still be able to beat her on sprints. In the twisties is might be a different story although the power of the Cobra is insane.



bmw4de said:


> undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

OK, I also came over form the mustang crowd. I owned: 84 SVO, 91 GT, 99, 00 GT vert, and a 01 Cobra Vert, which I sold for my 330 coupe. While I do miss the vert (at times), I do not miss the mustang. While I am sure the new one will be worlds better in the handling department, they do not compare to the build quality of the BMW. I was so sold on the BMW, that I went to work for the dealer (sales).


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I have an E46 M3. 


And I think I may replace it with an '05 Mustang GT.


Draw from that what you will.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

bmw4de said:


> undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


they're both pretty much equal in power... so you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

bmw4de said:


> undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


.... no .....

ben


----------



## mbalke (Jun 20, 2003)

I got out of a 99 Mustang Cobra for the 330i. Absolutley the best move I ever made. I LUV the BMW. It is the best car I have personally owned and one of the best I have ever driven.


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

You will miss the 'stang like I miss genital warts.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

JST said:


> I have an E46 M3.
> 
> And I think I may replace it with an '05 Mustang GT.
> 
> Draw from that what you will.


Interesting.
Please share your reasoning.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> Interesting.
> Please share your reasoning.


I want a V8.

The Mustang is less than half the price of the M3.

Do I derive double the utility from the BMW? Probably not.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> You will miss the 'stang like I miss genital warts.


Ewww. You had genital warts?

I'd rather have a Mustang!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

JST said:


> I want a V8.
> 
> The Mustang is less than half the price of the M3.
> 
> Do I derive double the utility from the BMW? Probably not.


The M3 will still be more powerful, and I still think the build quality will not be to your liking. But, to each their own, I guess.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

JST said:


> I want a V8.
> 
> The Mustang is less than half the price of the M3.
> 
> Do I derive double the utility from the BMW? Probably not.


But you already bought the M3.
Selling it for a brand new Cobra will not put any cash in your pockets.
Yeah, V8 torque is fun, but won't you miss the M3 handling?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> But you already bought the M3.
> Selling it for a brand new Cobra will not put any cash in your pockets.
> Yeah, V8 torque is fun, but won't you miss the M3 handling?


And if he wants a cobra, he will have to wait 'til 06. The M4 will be out by then with over 400hp, N/A.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

bmw4de said:


> undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


Dude, you will be very happy and will not miss your old ride. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> But you already bought the M3.
> Selling it for a brand new Cobra will not put any cash in your pockets.
> Yeah, V8 torque is fun, but won't you miss the M3 handling?


The M3 is leased, so it goes away next year no matter what. The question is what to replace it with--another M3, a P car, a CTS-V, a Corvette, or something a lot cheaper, like an STi or a Mustang.

Whether the Mustang plan is viable depends on how well the new one handles. I wouldn't trade it for the current version.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Parker03GT said:


> There is no way you'll feel the power of a mustang in a bimmer unless you were to get an M3 I'd imagine.


Just looking at the numbers...

*1998 Mustang GT Convertible*
weight: 3400 lbs.
engine: V8, 4.6L*
horsepower: 225 @ 4750
torque: 290 @ 3500
0-60: 6.8s
economy (manual): 17/25

*2004 330Ci Convertible*
weight (manual): 3616 lbs.
engine: I6, 3.0L
horsepower: 225 @ 5900
torque: 214 @ 3500
0-60 (manual): 6.9s
economy (manual): 19/28

Throw in the Performance Package for the 330Ci and you'll bump the hp to 235, the torque to 222, and shave the 0-60 time by roughly half a second to 6.4s. And still close to 50/50 weight distribution (with a slight rear bias for the verts).

* thanks BlackChrome for catching that


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

You have GOT to be kidding me. The BMW drives so much better than a mustang. Do yourself a favor and say Buh Bye to American cars forever! :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Kinda the same thing.......but not:
I sold my V8 Explorer to get the 330Ci.









My big mistake was.....trying to street mod the X: lowered, Sways, Konis, 18's, Borla, tons of Saleen stuff, etc. Paid $33k - prolly another $7-10K in mods.....sold it 2 years later for $15k - - -and it took a couple of months to get that price. 
The dealer service was terrible, the mods made the car squeak and rattle, 11 MPG.

Take a few moments to ponder the concept of a "live axle" ... unless you pop for a Cobra - you get one on a mustang.

I had one unscheduled service visit to the dealer in 2+ years with the Explorer. I've had 4 unscheduled dealer visits with the BMW in 8 mos. Does not bother me.....because the BMW is fun-to-drive . . .and makes me smile.

BTW - Bruce330CiC: that pic is at the park-n-ride at Lankershim and Ventura....


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> 1998 Mustang GT Convertible
> weight: 3400 lbs.
> engine: V8, *3.0L*
> horsepower: 225 @ 4750
> ...


Actually, it's a 4.6L. 

I don't think anyone would miss a Stang (non-Cobra) because the Bimmer is just so fun to drive!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

The way I look at it, if you want to go fast in a straight line, keep the Mustang. If you want to take the twisties at high speeds in comfort and control, get the 330. Personally, I'd much rather be driving a suitably twisted road over any stoplight drag race.

Whether or not you'll miss the Mustang if you get a 330... only you can know.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I drive a BMW 325i and I sell mustangs. Trust me, you will not miss it. I would take my 325i 5 spd any day over a Mustang GT 5 spd. :thumbup:


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Mustang Vs 330Ci*

A friend of mine has a '99 Mustang GT that I've driven periodically. I will admit that it's one fast car and "feels" faster than the 330Ci's. But the reality is that the Mustang's handling feels "jumpy" and unsure....I'm not sure if that's just the way a Mustang feels or if my friend just doesn't take care of his care, but I'd scared to push the car.

Compared to the 330Ci, what a difference. Although the Mustang "feels" quicker, the reality is that it's not much quicker. The drives as if it's glued to the pavement and that it can do anything.....(IMO) the Mustang is a muscle car that likes to flex it muscles while the BMW is more polished.

In short you will NOT regret your choice........ :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Having owned both BMWs and a Mustang here is my 2 cents. 

The Mustang will probably have alot less service visits for repairs compared to a BMW. The warranty is 3 years 36,000 miles on the Ford last time I checked, with no full maintenance. Expect no frills when visiting your local Ford Service center. I never received a loaner at any Ford dealership, even when my car had to be repainted because of a clearcoat problem with the factory paint. 

You better be able to live with rattles and a harsh ride, but maybe the new 2005 platform will improve in these areas. When test driving a Mustang drive the car on some rough roads and listen for possible rattles and evaluate the ride. Drive on the highway and listen for tire noise, this has always been a problem with Mustangs.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

To address the specific question of the poster:

I don't think that you will miss much about your 98 in comparison to a 330. The 98 was moderately quick, but with only 225 hp it didn't have anything like the speed that the 99+ GTs did. The Fox platform is ancient, and there are a LOT of rattles, especially in convertible form. Driving a Mustang after spending some time in a BMW feels like operating a piece of farm equipment. The Mustang's steering is numb and lifeless, the shifter balky and stiff, and you get the impression of being perched on the (terrible) seats, rather than sitting inside the car. 

The one thing I DO enjoy about the 99 GT that I get to drive occasionally is the power. The 99+ V8 is just a great workhorse engine, with a nice combination of low end torque and decent midrange power (the top end is still a bit weak). 260 hp doesn't sound like much these days, when Japanese mid-range V6 sedans are making the same figure, but the torque and "area under the curve" of the Mustang V8 make it feel like its operating in a completely different league. 

I have moderately high hopes for the 05. I am hoping that the new chassis architecture eliminates some of the squeaks and rattles. I am not bothered by the live axle--BMW uses "archaic" McPherson struts and does a pretty good job with them, which shows that it's not so much about suspension type as it is about execution. Ford's recent designs (Focus, Contour, Mondeo, Ka, Puma, etc.) have consistently yielded some of the best handling mainstream cars in the world, so I think that there is hope for the Mustang. 

I also really like what I've seen so far of the new engine. Aluminum block, VVT, 3 valves per cylinder? Nice. And 300 hp is not bad for an entry-level 4.6L V8--it's not so far off the 325 hp that the fancy Valvetronic N62 makes. Further, the tuning market (and potential) for this engine will be huge, and compared to BMW prices, dirt cheap. 

So maybe I'm ready for a little (but not too much) retro. We'll see.


EDIT: I've now owned 3 BMWs and 3 Mustangs. The Mustangs, by and large, have been far more reliable and presented far fewer maintenance/warranty issues than have the BMWs. I'm not sure I'd own a new BMW out of warranty, but I wouldn't hesitate to do so with the Mustang. There is a difference between "perceived quality" (that comes from nice materials and expensive plastics) and real quality (that results in things lasting a long time without breaking). BMW still has a long way to go to get to the latter, IMHO.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

bmw4de said:


> undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


You wont even REMEMBER your mustang


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Having owned both BMWs and a Mustang here is my 2 cents.
> 
> The Mustang will probably have alot less service visits for repairs compared to a BMW. The warranty is 3 years 36,000 miles on the Ford last time I checked, with no full maintenance. Expect no frills when visiting your local Ford Service center. I never received a loaner at any Ford dealership, even when my car had to be repainted because of a clearcoat problem with the factory paint.
> 
> You better be able to live with rattles and a harsh ride, but maybe the new 2005 platform will improve in these areas. When test driving a Mustang drive the car on some rough roads and listen for possible rattles and evaluate the ride. Drive on the highway and listen for tire noise, this has always been a problem with Mustangs.


That's pretty bad that your dealer wouldn't give you a loaner. We give out loaners even if you oil is getting changed. :dunno: The customers really appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I wouldnt suggest doing this in your Bimmer...

Rubber abuse


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

bmw4de said:


> undefined Hello all! I am new to this forum, and am seriously considering buying a BMW 3-series car. I currently own a 1998 Ford Mustang GT Convertible (don't hold this against me) that only has 29,000 miles on it. I am thinking of "upgrading" to a BMW, and am looking at a 330 convertible. While I know the Ford and the BMW are two totally different cars and rides, I am wondering if the BMW will be fun enough to drive to keep me from missing my Mustang. I love the power of the Mustang, but I don't really care much for the ride of the car. I know that the BMW's have a ride like no other, but how is the low-end torque and response of the 330? Any input would be appreciated as long as you don't slam me for owning a Ford!  Thanks!


I have driven a 1999 Mustang GT Coupe once as a rental car. So I've tried the thing for about 48 hours. And basically, the Mustang has some pretty brutal thrust if you're going in a straight line.

Obviously, it's exterior styling, interior styling, quality of assembly, materials used, etc are several levels below the E46. But more importantly, NO Mustang can match the E46's handling (except maybe a Cobra R...but you know how much those cost). There are many things about the E46 which will actually make it feel like more of a sports-car than your Mustang. For example, the throttle response is damn quick, the steering (not on the 2001s) is amazingly direct and precise. The whole chassis is friggin stiff, and, frankly, no other 6-pot can match the sound and feel of the BMW I6 engines. I personally love the Steptronic tranny in my car, which will give you excellent manumatic capaibilities, but should you opt for the stick, people like those, too.

If I had the choice, I'd take any 330 (coupe, sedan, wagon, or cabrio) over a Mustang, simply because the E46 is a really refined machine. That Mustang of yours probably runs 0-60MPH times of around the high 6s. The 330Cic runs it in 6.9 with the stick, and 7.5 with the Step. Mind you...that's about 35 less horses, and two less pots.

If you go with the 330i (sedan) or the 330Ci (coupe), you'd have times of 6.4 seconds with the stick...which I think even beats your current times. Try to get a 24-hour test drive from your local BMW dealer, and you won't wanna sit in your Mustang any more.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

rruiter said:


> I sold my 95GT , and got an 03 Cobra. Talk about power. Gf still has the 330 butnow wants to get an M3.. Ahwell, I'll still be able to beat her on sprints. In the twisties is might be a different story although the power of the Cobra is insane.


I put my money on your girlfriend in the M3.

Then figure even one corner and your old technology is in a ditch. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> I put my money on your girlfriend in the M3.
> 
> Then figure even one corner and your old technology is in a ditch. :rofl: :rofl:


You'd be surprised at the cornering ability of the Cobra. It has an independant rear suspension (unlike the live axle of the GT), that is makes a definite improvement over the GT. Now granted it won't handle like a M3, butit could be so far ahead it wouldn't matter (my buddy has a 03 Cobra that went 11.91 @ 128mph in the 1/4). That said, I'd take the M3 anyday (I am planning on ordering on in June).


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

$$ for $$ definately the Cobra wins the contest.

under 30K Cobra vs 50K+ M3 

During a test drive a year ago The Cobra felt awkward to me...and yes the power is there, but slower to come on strong. The M3 felt far more responsive and confident. I am sure the v8 would eventually catch the M3 with 390 HP, but still, I wouldnt consider that car, from what I gather it will have to be a Cobra model on the 05's to get IRS also.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> $$ for $$ definately the Cobra wins the contest.
> 
> under 30K Cobra vs 50K+ M3
> 
> During a test drive a year ago The Cobra felt awkward to me...and yes the power is there, but slower to come on strong. The M3 felt far more responsive and confident. I am sure the v8 would eventually catch the M3 with 390 HP, but still, I wouldnt consider that car, from what I gather it will have to be a Cobra model on the 05's to get IRS also.


Yes, the 05 Mustang will still have the live axle rear end, but there will be no Cobra until 2006.


----------



## gman (Jul 20, 2003)

Ben Liaw said:


> Ewww. You had genital warts?
> 
> I'd rather have a Mustang!


I'd rather have a bicycle....


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

WOW! So much interest in a ford mustang on a BMW site! 
I have to say what everyone who owns a BMW is thinking- OBS3SSION called it!!
Is there a ford site we can direct these guys to? 
I would think totally different market. ford or BMW? Shouldn't it be something like chevy/ford? It's like comparing apples and oranges!!
Jeesh! Get a clue!
-Mel


----------



## kenshinr (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not sure if you are a hard-core ford guy or not, but have you considered getting a vette? or even a Z06 if you can afford it. You'll get the torque that you need and it's one of the best handling cars there are. Build quality is better than the stang and looks good too (for a domestic). It just seems that a BMW might not be exactly what you are looking for besides the M3. the 330 is a balance between sports car and luxury, so if you do not need the luxury and comfort, it's pretty expensive just for the performance...especially if you're gonna mod it in the future.


----------



## Kennedy (Feb 3, 2004)

NO!!!

I had a 99+ GT convertible myself and when it was gone I missed it for about 25 minutes.


----------



## bmw4de (Feb 19, 2004)

Soupcan325i said:


> You will miss the 'stang like I miss genital warts.


Wow! I guess that says a lot!


----------



## bmw4de (Feb 19, 2004)

Bavarian said:


> I have driven a 1999 Mustang GT Coupe once as a rental car. So I've tried the thing for about 48 hours. And basically, the Mustang has some pretty brutal thrust if you're going in a straight line.
> 
> Obviously, it's exterior styling, interior styling, quality of assembly, materials used, etc are several levels below the E46. But more importantly, NO Mustang can match the E46's handling (except maybe a Cobra R...but you know how much those cost). There are many things about the E46 which will actually make it feel like more of a sports-car than your Mustang. For example, the throttle response is damn quick, the steering (not on the 2001s) is amazingly direct and precise. The whole chassis is friggin stiff, and, frankly, no other 6-pot can match the sound and feel of the BMW I6 engines. I personally love the Steptronic tranny in my car, which will give you excellent manumatic capaibilities, but should you opt for the stick, people like those, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I am not all about speed as the Mustang is a weekend fun car for me. I do enjoy the hp but i do not enjoy the rigid ride. I testdrove a 330 convertible last weekend and thought it was a sweet ride. I am not sure which way I will go as of yet.


----------



## bmw4de (Feb 19, 2004)

MWeaver said:


> WOW! So much interest in a ford mustang on a BMW site!
> I have to say what everyone who owns a BMW is thinking- OBS3SSION called it!!
> Is there a ford site we can direct these guys to?
> I would think totally different market. ford or BMW? Shouldn't it be something like chevy/ford? It's like comparing apples and oranges!!
> ...


Thanks for your post. If you read my post, you will note that I recognized that they are two totally different machines. I am not trying to turn this into a Mustang board either. However, as you will note, many of the people on the boards have or do own Mustangs. So, what better place to get opinions?


----------

